# Schwinn Rims



## highwheel431 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if Schwinn had any of their import bicycles built with the Schwinn "S" rims?


----------



## how (Jul 6, 2015)

I believe not. I have bought and sold close to 500 vintage Schwinns, including some imports. I have never seen an import with an S rim.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 12, 2015)

I assume the S rims are the double wall steel rims that were installed on most Chicago Schwinn's up until the plant closing sometime in 1983. The rims that were made on special Schwinn tooling at the Chicago plant.

Someone claimed on another website that Hungarian import bikes in the 90's used these rims and manufactured them on original Chicago Schwinn equipment that was exported to Hungary. Is there any proof  that this is true? Does anyone have one of these bikes?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2015)

momo608 said:


> I assume the S rims are the double wall steel rims that were installed on most Chicago Schwinn's up until the plant closing sometime in 1983. The rims that were made on special Schwinn tooling at the Chicago plant.
> 
> Someone claimed on another website that Hungarian import bikes in the 90's used these rims and manufactured them on original Chicago Schwinn equipment that was exported to Hungary. Is there any proof  that this is true? Does anyone have one of these bikes?




I have a couple of boxes of Schwinn bicycle spokes . I got them at an old bike shop that went out of business. I have an old Schwinn Phantom & I thought the boxes were a nice addition.
The printing is in English, but the info states that they are from either Germany or Hungary. I just don’t know
for sure. Except that it’s not U.S.A.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2015)

The spokes are Union, made in Germany.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 12, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> The spokes are Union, made in Germany.




Thanks !


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've seen a few Hungarian Heavy-Duti's pass by on eBay but never got any info on what the rims were. As far as the lightweights, I doubt the imports had S-6's.


----------



## bikinjack (Jul 13, 2015)

We had a Hungarian built Schwinn cruiser in the shop the other day that had S-2 rims.  If it hasn't been picked up yet, I'll take a pic or two today. I've also heard rumors that Schwinn spent a good sized chunk of change getting those rim rolling machines back in the USA and working again when they did the reproduction Phantoms back in the mid 90's.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 13, 2015)

bikinjack said:


> We had a Hungarian built Schwinn cruiser in the shop the other day that had S-2 rims.  If it hasn't been picked up yet, I'll take a pic or two today. I've also heard rumors that Schwinn spent a good sized chunk of change getting those rim rolling machines back in the USA and working again when they did the reproduction Phantoms back in the mid 90's.




I was able to find the 90s Black Phantom at a very good price.
The quality of work & material for a repo is superb. 
Over the years it hasn’t broken or tarnished at all. 
Although my main choice is my originals, Schwinn did a fabulous job on this one.


----------



## bikinjack (Jul 13, 2015)

The Hungarian Schwinn must have gotten picked up over the weekend, so no pics.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2015)

There were supposedly a couple reproductions of the S-2's but I doubt the equipment was in Hungary. Schwinn dumped lots of money in that Hungarian plant to update it and I heard the biggest improvement was in the painting equipment. Trying to get the real facts about Schwinn's Hungarian venture has been a PITA. On Sheldon Browns site it's stated that no Hungarian Schwinns were ever imported to the US, and we all know that's BS.


----------

